# I invinted a tool



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

So I invented a tool that would be very usefull in plumbing. It is new and unlike any other so I didn't reinvent the wheel. It's nothing magical but every plumber would have it and it is very cheap and easy to mass produce and light to ship but could be sold at a good mark up. I can't tell you what it is because I have not completed the patent process but I would like to know how I can present it to the companies I want to sell it to like ridged, brass craft, Lennox. Any help?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

My first thought is to lawyer up to prevent intellectual theft.

My second thought is congratulations on your innovation.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

New tool! Gimme :thumbsup:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Tease.


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

No just have to be very careful.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I believe Sioux Chief and Oatey are actively looking for new ideas. Go to their websites and check them out.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You won't get much trying to sell an "idea".

http://www.ipwatchdog.com/2010/11/23/protecting-ideas-can-you-patent-an-idea/id=13495/


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I believe these guys buy inventions or lic them out.

http://perfectoproducts.net/


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

You know I have a tool fetish, right?

Spray paint it red and write Milwaukee on it and I'll buy out your entire stock.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Let me know how it goes. I have been thinking of doing the same thing. Tough to do without getting screwed.



PrecisionPlumb said:


> So I invented a tool that would be very usefull in plumbing. It is new and unlike any other so I didn't reinvent the wheel. It's nothing magical but every plumber would have it and it is very cheap and easy to mass produce and light to ship but could be sold at a good mark up. I can't tell you what it is because I have not completed the patent process but I would like to know how I can present it to the companies I want to sell it to like ridged, brass craft, Lennox. Any help?


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

Not an idea I've already made a red prototype


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Rectorseal does it with honesty*

http://rectorseal.com/submit-ideas.php


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

If you know, or work for any good lawyers, no pun intended, ask if they know a good patent lawyer. Patent lawyers do nothing else but patent law. Get everything in writing, on video, and notorized. Cover your ash, protect your product. They will make money off of you. Treat them like it was the inquisition.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'd like to know how it goes as well. I have a tried and proven tool I made (takes 2 minutes to build). Never seen one before and it works great. 
Necessity is the mother of inventions.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

One of my good friends makes and sells special fire fighter facemasks that he has a few patents on. I was picking his brain on how to get a few patents. He basically told me the rule of 10k as he put it. You'll spend roughly about 10k getting a patent, 10k to go after someone who stole your idea...if your idea won't make you more then 10k, then it's not worth it. All a company needs to do is change a small detail and your patent is no longer valid. 

To sell something to ridgid, I would go on their forum and PM Josh. He'll fill you in on the details. Don't go specific on the email...not because he take the idea but because you need to fill out some forms before they can talk to you about compensation.


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes I have Nda forms I have from my lawyer I just haven't had luck finding the guy to sell it to


----------



## simplydevine (Jul 25, 2012)

Get your patent and make one. Then apply to go on Shark tank I've been waiting to see something on there about plumbing..


----------

